# Navionics app



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I just got the navionics app for my iPhone and it seem pretty legit. I hope when I get home I can transfer a lot of these numbers to my chart plotter at home. Anyone else use this app? Any cool little things about it that I may not know?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I hate to tell you this but NO you cannot transfer anything to it. You have to put each number in one at a time. I got it also thinking you could. Now I see I wasted the money for it. At least it does have some nice charts to look at and you can mark a spot when you run over it. I e-mailed them and got a automated response that not at this time can you add a list of numbers.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That sucks, well at least they have some spots already on their charts. I guess I can plug them in. I don't hav any now, so fifteen bucks to have the public spots and be able to have a quick reference guide to different breaks or relief doesn't seem that bad I guess. I have a lowrance elite 7hdi, should I purchase on of the navionics sd cards or are they not really worth it?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You dont want to put your spots in it anyways. From the way I understand it everything you put in is uploaded and sent to everyone else. You may be able to stop this but I haven't read into it that much. 

I bought it for a backup GPS and for the curvature lines when trolling. I bought the $10 app, sure beats the $99 chip for the GPS. And like you said, It took me two days to upload all the public wrecks, this was two people working on it. My GPS is 10 years old so I didn't buy one of those that you can hook up to the computer and upload, Didn't have the money at the time..

Would work great as a main source of info on a YAK but is a little small for a boat IMO. Great backup though.

Do a search on it also. I'm sure there are 3 other threads on it. I got rid of my Iphone and went with the New Galaxy and will have to rebuy it as far as I know. Does anyone know of a way around this. Not meant to hijack your thread.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Murf, Don't waste you money on it unless you want it like you said for the contour. too bad I can't just give mine to you I love the looks but beyond that it sucks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The spots you mark on the app do not upload for everyone. There is a choice option to publish them or not. I think it's a great app. I've used it as a backup before and I like how I can map out an upcoming trip for approximate miles and such. I could go on. 10 bucks aint bad either


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

If you go on their website there is some way to sync with cloud. I don't know if that goes from computer to phone or just phone to computer. Might be worth looking into if it saved you a bunch of time. Used it for the first time the other day and it was pretty accurate. Got on top of the reef I had marked without much trouble.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Well everyone try to upload them for me!!!! Hahah I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It's not My main source I just figured it would show me some things I don't have already


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's not My main source I just figured it would show me some things I don't have already


For $10 I would get it. That's just me though I'm a gambling man. I mean for $10 bucks, hell I throw that much bait away per trip. You just never know. If your GPS craps the bed one day and your out there you can still find the bigger wrecks with it and your Fish machine, That would be saving $100 or more in gas along with the fact you could still fish the rest of the day.

Of course there is option B.... On your way in you could anchor right beside another boat and fish with him. Of course we would have a 12 pager on the PFF the next day when who ever you anchored by posted about it.


----------



## sailorrr (Mar 22, 2013)

iNavX might be a good bet for your purpose. Waypoints can be transferred to/from the app using an integrated online service called X-traverse. A bit on the expensive side, but totally worth it, IMHO.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I purchased the navionics one this morning. Il check the other as well


----------



## marmsd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Navionics (free) Web App will be fully-functioning here soon. It will allow you to elect the "Sync My Data" function and have all the markers, routes, tracks, etc that you make in any of the apps (tablets, phones, computer/web app) to automatically sync with each other...so that efforts don't have to be duplicated.
The Web App will also have the basic functionality to allow you to import/export to/from an SD card to port your information to your plotter.

Of course...as more wi-fi enabled plotters adopt Plotter Sync, you'll be able to do that effortlessly without a card.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Please explain your post about free navionics app to sync your stuff. Does it include waypoints? Also what is this free app. I paid for the usa charts what exactly do I use to sync waypoints?


----------



## marmsd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Navionics previously had a small software piece called the PC App. It came free with chart purchases for some time (you downloaded it when you went onto the Navionics Web Store and registered your chip for the free 12 month Freshest Data subscription.)

That product has been discontinued. It was software that had to be loaded onto your desktop/laptop...and it became cumbersome to have to issue new versions every time improvements or important changes were made.

Navionics will take that same VERY BASIC functionality of the PC APP - viewing all your charts, editing the Community Layer, basic adding/importing/exporting of waypoints, planning/transferring routes, viewing tracks, etc - and now avail that to users as a free service through the Web App that will be on the website.

The base viewer portion of the Web App is already available. The remaining log in and personalized account functions will come soon.
It will have the ability to import and export data via SD card. Now...it may not be able to do file type conversions for moving waypoints across different manufacturers, etc...but will give you the basics. And, of course, it allows you to be able to sync the marker/route/track data from the mobile apps straight to the Web App on your computer. No duplicating efforts.


----------



## marmsd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

For truly effective and comprehensive waypoint management...Navionics will still gladly point you towards companies like Fugawi who have products that literally do anything/everything you would ever need.


----------

